# Ezyme vs BOS vs no16 vs 476s - the test



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey folks and welcome to my wax test 

following my purchase of Chemical Guys top end wax E-zyme and hearing it offers superb durabillity i decided to put it to the test on saturday and sit it alongside some of the big hitters for the long run :thumb:

the panel chosen was the bonnet of the GF's VW lupo, partly as bar the roof its the largest single panel :lol:

let the testing begin!

bonnet as before:










the car was washed 2bm as always with shampoo plus and clayed in the normal fashion with sonus green using LT as lube, rinsed and dried.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










the bonnet was divided into 4 sections, one section per wax, each wax having its own dedicated microfibre cloth and foam applicator...










so who do we have here?

*Collinite 476s*









*Meguiars number 16*









*Chemical Guys E-Zyme*









*Swissvax Best of show*


















each wax was applied very thinly in the normal fashion and left to cure for the appropriate times

*476s curing*









*BOS curing*









*Megs 16 curing*









*Ezyme curing*









each was was independantly swipe tested and once fully cured removed with its own microfibre with the tape still present to prevent any of the solvents contaminating another wax...

*Ezyme removed*









*476s removed*









*megs 16 removed*









*BOS removed*









to the eye i couldnt notice a difference between the 4, i asked DaveKG,Caledonia(Gordy) and Kara my GF as to which was which, again nobody could see any difference between the 4 

so tape removed


















you can faintly make out the tape lines in that shot 

and finally for now some beading shots of the waxes on the day

all 4

















looser beading is where the tape lines are 










*BOS*









*476s*









*Megs 16*









*Ezyme*









so no real difference in beads, remember the two top half waxes Ezyme and BOS are sitting on a more horizontal angle than the 476s and no16 

and a wee sheeting video



anyways i plan to update this thread every 2 weeks or on the event of any wax failing withing that time ill update it on the day of failure...winters pretty much set in up here and the lupo sits outside 24/7 and is driven daily, these no doubt will play significant factors on results as opposed to a garaged car like mine, but results are results so we shall see what happens from here on in 

if you feel ive missed anything withing this review please let me know!

thanks for reading Davy :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice write up Davy,The Colly will beat em all:lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice test, Davy :thumb: Be interested to see how this one pans out!

Glad you'll be taking into account the slightly differing angles the top 2 are sitting on as well :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Viper said:


> Nice test, Davy :thumb: Be interested to see how this one pans out!
> 
> Glad you'll be taking into account the slightly differing angles the top 2 are sitting on as well :thumb:


yes that could play a significant role as the two lower waxes in effect will be taking the brunt of things, ill probably repeat the test the other way round after this one ends to even it up


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice test Davy  (btw - looks like sonus green clay to me)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ah first prize to Kev!

i know why i wrote that lol cos KG keeps his clay in a megs tub!! :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> ah first prize to Kev!
> 
> *i know why i wrote that lol cos KG keeps his clay in a megs tub*!! :lol:


excuses, excuses! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

well i gotta think of one dont i :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Davy! :thumb:

That's me subscribed and I look forward to the results with interest. My money's on the E-zyme! (I hope :lol

Alan W


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> well i gotta think of one dont i :lol:


Blame it on the boogie:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> well i gotta think of one dont i :lol:


PMSL! :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Nice one Davy! :thumb:
> 
> That's me subscribed and I look forward to the results with interest. My money's on the E-zyme! (I hope :lol
> 
> Alan W


really cant say whats going to go all the way.....476s is a well documented hardcore wax....


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Great test, I have always been very happy with 476 on pretty much everything. Its definately saying something that there wasn't a discernable difference in the appearance left by each LSP!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> really cant say whats going to go all the way.....476s is a well documented hardcore wax....


Yep, I'm sure the 476's will give it a good run for it's (considerably cheaper) money!

Alan W


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

476 is on my car ATM,put one coat on Saturday so it will be interesting to see is it lasts the same on both cars.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Yep, I'm sure the 476's will give it a good run for it's (considerably cheaper) money!
> 
> Alan W


yea tell me about it! :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What did you use under the waxes Davy?


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Looking forward to the results. 

Thanks for the write up:thumb::thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> What did you use under the waxes Davy?


nothing, i didnt want to add any variables to the test


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> ah first prize to Kev!
> 
> i know why i wrote that lol cos KG keeps his clay in a megs tub!! :lol:


Thats where the he hides my sonus then is it. :lol: The fly fox. 

I was wondering what you where up to on the weekend, while everyone else was working.

Now you do realise that you will have to wash Kara's car every second weekend now to up date the thread. There was method in her madness you know. :lol:

Look forward to your findings Davy. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Thats where the he hides my sonus then is it. :lol: The fly fox.
> 
> *I was wondering what you where up to on the weekend, while everyone else was working*.
> 
> ...


not making the cuppa's then?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Thats where the he hides my sonus then is it. :lol: The fly fox.
> 
> I was wondering what you where up to on the weekend, while everyone else was working.
> 
> ...


:lol: aye she made me do it so i clean her car!!

aye he robbed all my cg clay a few weeks back aswell!

findings will be fun


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> not making the cuppa's then?


You kidding we see more of his @rse than coffee. :doublesho

Davy dont say a word or you know I have the picture of pictures :lol:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

very interesting test. slighlty off topic but are the red ap's the new planet polish ones? if so, how do they compare to the megs ones?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> You kidding we see more of his @rse than coffee. :doublesho
> 
> Davy dont say a word or you know I have the picture of pictures :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> very interesting test. slighlty off topic but are the red ap's the new planet polish ones? if so, how do they compare to the megs ones?


they are CG applicators that were supplied with the Ezyme 

like them very soft and fit the hand nicely!

:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

caledonia said:


> You kidding we see more of his @rse than coffee. :doublesho
> 
> Davy dont say a word or you know I have the picture of pictures :lol:


:tumbleweed:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> :lol: aye she made me do it so i clean her car!!
> 
> findings will be fun


Sometimes you have to pay your dues. 

Did you clean the paint past claying like an IPA wipedown? Maybe I missed it, if I did then I apologize.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

christian900se said:


> Sometimes you have to pay your dues.
> 
> Did you clean the paint past claying like an IPA wipedown? Maybe I missed it, if I did then I apologize.


nope just clayed an washed and dried - keeping it simple


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, gotcha. So what did you think about the application and removal of CG Ezyme? Was it pretty easy to get along with?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good test Davy. I hope the 476s wins. It's such great value. I do like the smell of E-Zyme though.:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

extremely easy to use, applys micro thin, only had to prime the pad initially, of course this was a small testing area but it will spread and spread and spread, when curing it was hard to see, and was removed with the microfibre with ease - easiest wax to use on the day.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the information, I noticed you could barely see anything was even applied to the test sections of BOS and Ezyme. Man I wish I had more disposable income lol, I am really in the mood to invest in some boutique waxes!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hope the BOS wins as I now have a new tub........, well it is for customers cars though. 

I still rate 476s though at totally durable wax.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Hope the BOS wins as I now have a new tub........, well it is for customers cars though.
> 
> I still rate 476s though at totally durable wax.


:lol: thtll be my old pot then


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe I am wrong, but won't it be difficult to tell which wax looks the best? This is a great test but I'd imagine it's hard to tell the difference among the look of the four waxes split up on just one panel.

Should make for a great durability test though. :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Emile said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but won't it be difficult to tell which wax looks the best? This is a great test but I'd imagine it's hard to tell the difference among the look of the four waxes split up on just one panel.
> 
> Should make for a great durability test though. :thumb:


It is mostly a durability test I think, but you are definately right... I was staring at the hood and could not see the slightest difference.

Did anyone notice that the fastest sheeting wax was 476? It appeared to have the tightest beads too.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Emile said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but won't it be difficult to tell which wax looks the best? This is a great test but I'd imagine it's hard to tell the difference among the look of the four waxes split up on just one panel.
> 
> Should make for a great durability test though. :thumb:


It isn't a looks test  all 4 waxes looked exactly the same to me


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks for taking the time matey :thumb:

The only thing I can see you missed out is 'checking' your spelling :lol: you missed a few letters out .

I'll check back to see how they all perform.

Oh and I like the flag strips on the bonnet, you can really see the tape lines can't you.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

So you reckon they look all the same ? will be nice to see how they hold up.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

s2kpaul said:


> So you reckon they look all the same ? will be nice to see how they hold up.


im almost certain they all look the same, and to back it up i asked everyone that was present in the unit at the time and they agreed that there were no glaring differences in looks. :thumb:

i then asked DaveKG to point out what wax was used on what section, again it was impossible to tell.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

so if colli out lasts with a good shine throughout, Where does that leave us lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> so if colli out lasts with a good shine throughout, Where does that leave us lol


buy more colli !


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

s2kpaul said:


> so if colli out lasts with a good shine throughout, Where does that leave us lol


IMO wax doesnt give a shine, a good prep and machine polish is what thats for 

colly is renound for being super durable as it is, so i doubt much will change on that front :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

How do you fancy a bit of a team challenge.
You have already started, so in the coming weeks.
I will prep the panel my way and use the same products. We can see what the out come is.
But for this to work you will have to keep a note of Kara's mileage. As I do considerably more than her. To gauge the waxes on durability and product application.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

sounds good to me captain 

go for it


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> It isn't a looks test  all 4 waxes looked exactly the same to me


No subtle nuance differences between them then Davy? :lol:

Sorry Dave! 

Alan W


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm looking forward to reading this...


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

nice test it will be good if 476 outlasts the rest considering (as you have already said) it will take the brunt of things being at the front:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

dazzlers82 said:


> nice test it will be good if 476 outlasts the rest considering (as you have already said) it will take the brunt of things being at the front:thumb:


 It could also effect the waxes behind also, or the wax behind could effect the colly. But thats an other story.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

caledonia said:


> It could also effect the waxes behind also, or the wax behind could effect the colly. But thats an other story.


i did actually think about the waxes behind affecting the fronts as i think that may well have done on the big wax test results:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Agreed solvent run off should always be considered in any wax test as this will effect the neighbouring waxes, in some way or another.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

More run-off of water and dirt on the front of the bonnet compared with the rear where water will tend to sit and collect especially when the car is stationary.

Alan W


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

what will it be getting washed with and how often?

Cheers

Stu.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

What about splitting the bonnet into long strips going front of bonnet to windscreen direction (instead of squares), then each wax will be subjected to the same. So each will be at the front and bear the inital brunt, then also be subjected to standing water at the back.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

Great test, just moved over from Colly to MEGS #16 for the winter protection, so should be interesting


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> what will it be getting washed with and how often?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu.


Car will be washed weekly, updates fortnightly 
Snowfoam with hyperwash or elite foam the 2 I usually use wash 2bm with either DG901 or Z7 again what I normally use 

Won't be dried with a drying aid as not to cause any effects 

Alipman, yes I thought of that and its another good method, ill give that a shot with the same waxes shortly, possibly on gordys car


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

Won't the heat of an engine effect the carnauba's on the hood? Especially when doing a long term test?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

good points^^ but wouldn't it effect them almost equally?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Nosbusa said:


> Won't the heat of an engine effect the carnauba's on the hood? Especially when doing a long term test?


Maybe so, but in terms of a test they will all be affected  
Would have to run the same waxes on the roof etc then say that for example colly lasts 5months on the roof but only 3 on a bonnet, but many factors could affect that outcome such as the bonnet being closer to the ground and/or receiving more spray etc etc


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think the point here is to evaluate the LSP's, as far as humanly possible, on a daily driver. Yes, it's not a scientific test in controlled conditions, but none of us drive in controlled conditions. The results will be what they'll be and you can take them at face value. The test is as fair as it needs to be for evaluation IMHO.

I look forward to the results Davy:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, I can't control the heat generated etc its as fair as I can possibly make it  although I do plan to run them again in vertical strips as opposed to 4 sections


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Small update:

Car was washed around 15mins ago, usual process hyperwash foam and zaino z7 2bm pressure washed off with the kranzle,

476,Megs16 and ezyme displayong no real differences, however BOS has a slower sheet than the other 3. 

Beads all four are pretty much the same so no real difference on that front. 

The slower sheet on the BOS could well be the wash has removed the glazing oils that were present before. 

All 4 are most deffinatley still present and protecting well. 

Colly and megs had the fammiliar dirt stripes present from daily wet driving, they entered the BOS and ezyme sections slighlty, these were easily removed by the foam pre wash as was the rest of the bonnet dirt

Davy


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I would hope they are all still protecting well at this point.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Keeping an eye on this one Davy as both our cars currently have 2 coats of 476 on but maybe looking to buy something else in the Spring. :thumb:

Will be intretested to see how BOS does.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Any updates Davy as another couple of weeks have passed. 

Thanks, :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i do indeed 

have a new pictures etc but the camera is at my old dears so your gonna have to wait lol

one wax is wayyyyyy behind the other 3 though i will say that


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> one wax is wayyyyyy behind the other 3 though i will say that


I'm guessing it's BOS?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> i do indeed
> 
> have a new pictures etc but the camera is at my old dears so your gonna have to wait lol
> 
> one wax is wayyyyyy behind the other 3 though i will say that


Don't keep us waiting toooo long will ya! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i up there on saturday  so itll be 3 weeks since last review 

you will find out which one then


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> i do indeed
> 
> have a new pictures etc but the camera is at my old dears so your gonna have to wait lol
> 
> one wax is wayyyyyy behind the other 3 though i will say that


Is it really? - now this will be interesting! I think in some ways we've come to expect the differences between products in any given sector will only differ slightly, as well, the manufacturers are just very good these days and competition is tight. So to learn that one is significantly behind is intriguing to say the least.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Al keep my eye on this.

Can make up my mind to decide wether to buy some BOS then.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes mark its a significant difference!

The other 3 seem to on par with each other so far


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I had a feeling the #16 and the 476 at least would be more or less the same (now if it's one of those, I am going to look a right pillock now  :lol.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't worry your reputations safe


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well.................................?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd guess it's BOS which has fallen off first... but then you have just sold your Ezyme :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I reckon BOS is still in.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Ezyme I had reminded me very much of Zymol Glasur/Vintage in the way it lasted and repelled water, where as the SV waxes have stayed present for as long, but not to the same extent.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

lol sorry folks!

had a lot of with selling stuff etc

anyway a small update from which i observed from saturdays wash (i have pics on camera so will add them at a later point as ive not picked it up yet)

still in and doing well are 476s and megs 16 (nor real surprise there then) albeit sheeting displayed from them is marginally slower than the previous times. beading is also still quite nice  definatley still present.

ezyme is next strongest in the test showing slightly slower sheeting than 16 and 476s but it still sheets complete which is a good thing, beading observed was also very good  deffinatley still present.

this brings me on to BOS, which however well, is a totally different ball game, sheeting is very slow and is showing massivley different charachteristics from the other 3 waxes. it also displays loose beads which again are no where near as good as 16,476 or ezyme.

it is however still present but just....

ill get the pics up and make a wee video to show whats going on and hopefully have that uploaded shortly.

sorry for the delay chaps!

Davy


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I'd guess it's BOS which has fallen off first... but then you have just sold your Ezyme :lol:


lol the BOS better have!

EDIT: It has, good 'ol BOS


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Seeeeee! Knew it


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great read mate! very interesting results. :thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

wel wel well, very intresting.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

id say


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Davy and thanks for the update! :thumb:

Don't let us wait so long for the next one! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

How come you sold CG Ezyme? I figure you probably have a billion waxes around and don't need another pot lol.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this is the problem with BOS. Whilst its a great product and one that was my favourite wax for a long time i think alot of its initial looks and beading come from it being loaded with silicones and other glazing oils. I always noticed that a couple of weeks after applying it,it loses its initial look and beading goes a bit flat. I suppose thats maybe why its called BOS - originally designed for shows?


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Interesting! Looking forward to some pictures or a little video


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

hmmm...interesting BOS for me has never really flattened itself down at all always looked the same strange....


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

none yet - snow has stopped play :lol:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great thread interested in how the BOS does as thinking o gettin sum 4 the summer.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

BOS is gone mate - read back a page


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

BOS came out top in DaveKG's test. Surprised it did so badly this time.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a good 4-5 months out of 2 coats of BOS on my A4....although Colly is the king at 6-8 months


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

cleslie said:


> BOS came out top in DaveKG's test. Surprised it did so badly this time.


It did?

We are talking about durability here, right?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

BOS came top on looks in that test, not durability.


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> BOS came top on looks in that test, not durability.


Exactly.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

It's been a while, any updates at all, or have you stripped and re-applied...?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

be interesting to see how all this salt from the crap weather has affected the waxes, any chance of an update as this is an interesting thread:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

will update as soon as i can,

lupos been keyed down drivers side lastnight id imagine, Gordons coming down in the next week or so to help out with that so ill update then


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

badly dubbed I thought you sold E-zyme !


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i have....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

waiting your updates , and let me know what do you think about E-zyme glossiness /richness/ reflectivity . 
I hope to see some result on black or dark colours .


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I got some E-zyme and applied it to my car after a quick go round with my Makita and po85rd. It was more reflective than anything; no noticeable darkening effects and was a dream to buff off. It looked similar to Concours which I had applied to the rest of the car which means a brighter, more reflective finish. Hope this helps.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

This test is completely invalid.

Swissvax specifically instructs BOS users to apply cleaner fluid before laying down BOS. This has not been done by the tester so the looks and durability of BOS cannot be properly judged.

Sorry but if you are going to challenge the validity of a wax's standing, at least have the decency to apply it as instructed. Nobody would ever apply BOS without cleaner fluid unless they are adding layers.

The cleaner fluid acts as a bonding agent, allowing a thicker layer of wax that can be sustained for longer. That thickness leads to better looks and durability. Without cleaner fluid the performance of BOS is significantly compromised and you needn't bother using it.

The same can be said of many other waxes, though the rest of the waxes in this test can be applied without a pre-wax cleanser so long as the paint has been clayed, polished and IPA'd.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

All waxes will have a better adesion/durability on a clean surface, normally those pre-wax cleaners, adds something to surface (silicone), wich can alter the adesion of the wax.

So we can say that this test is valid because they were all tested in the same conditions.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Miguelgomes said:


> All waxes will have a better adesion/durability on a clean surface, normally those pre-wax cleaners, adds something to surface (silicone), wich can alter the adesion of the wax.
> 
> So we can say that this test is valid because they were all tested in the same conditions.


No you can't say that, because according to manufacturer instructions 3 of these waxes do not need pre-wax prep, while one does.

The very fact that all waxes have been applied to a naked surface is the reason why this test is unfair to BOS.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

In the interest of fairness they have all been tested under the exact same conditions, which is fine, maybe next time put cleaner fluid under ALL of them and redo it and see what happens.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

christian900se said:


> I got some E-zyme and applied it to my car after a quick go round with my Makita and po85rd. *It was more reflective than anything*; no noticeable darkening effects and was a dream to buff off. It looked similar to Concours which I had applied to the rest of the car which means a brighter, more reflective finish. Hope this helps.


Some pictures


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure, the rear passenger quarter panel has e-zyme, the rest of the car has Zyml Concours. Here you go:


----------

